# My Autoglym Dilemma



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

Afternoon guys and girls.

I'm new so be nice.

I regularly clean my car using a range of Autoglym products (polishes, cloths, waxes, brushes, interior cleaners... everything is autoglym)

Anyway....

When doing a full clean my product use order on the body work is....
(Just the gear itself-cleaning products, I'm not including applicators or drying towels etc)

Autoglym Shampoo and Conditioner
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Autoglym HD Wax

Recently I've added Autoglym Paint Renovator, Ultra Deep Shine Surface detailing kit and HD Cleanser to my collection (I'll save the surface contaminant remover question for another post)

I know Paint Renovator is to be used before the Super Resin Polish, but where would the Ultra deep shine fit into my format, if at all?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, So how good is the paintwork on your car?

Have you ever clay barred the car before?

If not then just;

Wash
Clay with lube
Wash
Cleanse
Wash
HD Wax

UDS is similar to SRP but has very little cut
EGP is a polymer based sealant, so dont mix with HD Wax

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Ok, So how good is the paintwork on your car?
> 
> Have you ever clay barred the car before?
> 
> ...


The paintwork is in relitavelty good nick.

It's a 57plate, so newish. It's got a good few swirls and minor scratches that most wouldn't notice unless you have OCD.

I don't know if the car was ever clayed before I bought it, but I have't yet.
I'll be doing that next weekend.

Ok nice one.

Cheers mate


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah ok, stick your hand in a food bag or money bag and gently rub over the paint surface, feels bumpy or spotty? then it'll want claying.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to offer an alternative to MattWSM's suggestion

Wash
Clay
SRP
EGP or HD Wax


SRP & EGP can be layered if you wish

If you want some overkill, use the Cleanser before SRP. I know SRP has some cleaning abilities but if you are just trying to build up layers then there is no need for pressure with the SRP. The key with SRP & EGP is not to apply huge amounts, thin layers are best

There are probably a huge range of permutations with your products


----------



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> If you want some overkill, use the Cleanser before SRP. I know SRP has some cleaning abilities but if you are just trying to build up layers then there is no need for pressure with the SRP. The key with SRP & EGP is not to apply huge amounts, thin layers are best
> 
> There are probably a huge range of permutations with your products


The idea is to have as many protective layers - that work together - as possible.

I ideally want to fit all of the above in one day.

I'll have 1 1/2 days to...

Wash, clay, wash, polish and wax the body work - also treating the plastics with Autoglym trim gel (which is great stuff) + cleaning and polishing the tail pipes.
Then taking off and properly cleaningwheels (including the inside), tyres and calipers.
And then the interior

God know's how I still have a girlfriend.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Alex, 

We wouldn't say you have to wash the car that many times, just do it once really well to start with. There is no need to wash after claying, if you follow the instructions on the Surface Detailing Clay Kit you will see that the lube residue is removed with the MF towel. As all the bonded contamination is transferred onto the clay bar there isn't a need for a second wash. 

As you are using Super Resin Polish there is no need for you to use Ultra Deep Shine as well. They are both polishes, Ultra Deep Shine was formulated fr the dark car owner that was suffering from swirls or holograms that were not being resolved with SRP. If you use both you are just polishing the car twice. If you are achieving the desired results with SRP I would stay with that as it is 100% compatible with the protective products EGP or HD Wax. With your current line up of products there is not a need for UDS.

As mentioned above, use EGP OR HD Wax, not both, there is no need, one good even layer of either will offer months of protection. 

Paint Renovator should ONLY be used when SRP has not repaired the area fully. It is not a product that is used regularly and is for spot fixes only, not to be used as a general all over polish like SRP. 

When doing a 'big clean' use BSC>Clay>Cleanse>SRP>HD Wax or EGP


----------



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> We wouldn't say you have to wash the car that many times, just do it once really well to start with. There is no need to wash after claying, if you follow the instructions on the Surface Detailing Clay Kit you will see that the lube residue is removed with the MF towel. As all the bonded contamination is transferred onto the clay bar there isn't a need for a second wash.
> 
> ...


:thumb: Cheers Mr Autoglym.

I last used SRP about 3 months ago and didn't notice a huge improvement in the swirls (Although I appriciate you'll get limited results by hand)

With this being the case, would you suggest to use UDS in place of SRP on the whole vehicle during the next big clean?


----------



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Ah ok, stick your hand in a food bag or money bag and gently rub over the paint surface, feels bumpy or spotty? then it'll want claying.


Felt like rubbing my hand over sand paper!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

AlexST500 said:


> Felt like rubbing my hand over sand paper!


Time to get claying

Just a suggestion but if you want to remove the worst of the swirls it might be worth looking at some Gtech P1 for some hand polishing. Using a german foam pad it can give some good results. It might take a day to do the full car but it should increase the overall gloss and remove a lot of the swirls


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AlexST500 said:


> Felt like rubbing my hand over sand paper!


Then a clay is defiantly required!! and allow yourself a couple hours to do the whole car.

If one 1 go at SRP by hand isn't making much difference then on one panel try upto 5 goes and see if that makes any difference, it does for some! Let me know how you get on


----------



## AlexST500 (Jun 11, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Then a clay is defiantly required!! and allow yourself a couple hours to do the whole car.
> 
> If one 1 go at SRP by hand isn't making much difference then on one panel try upto 5 goes and see if that makes any difference, it does for some! Let me know how you get on


Will do mate!
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> If you use both you are just polishing the car twice. If you are achieving the desired results with SRP I would stay with that as it is 100% compatible with the protective products EGP or HD Wax.


I have UDS & thought it was similar to SRP but for dark cars.... are you saying that its not as well paired with EGP or HD as SRP is? Cheers :wave:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

AlexST500 said:


> :thumb: Cheers Mr Autoglym.
> 
> I last used SRP about 3 months ago and didn't notice a huge improvement in the swirls (Although I appriciate you'll get limited results by hand)
> 
> With this being the case, would you suggest to use UDS in place of SRP on the whole vehicle during the next big clean?


Try and get hold of new and improved SRP, it is much improved in the swirl area and will work with the EGP and HDW after.



lowejackson said:


> Time to get claying


Agreed!



VAG-hag said:


> I have UDS & thought it was similar to SRP but for dark cars.... are you saying that its not as well paired with EGP or HD as SRP is? Cheers :wave:


No, it is not well paired with EGP at all. To be honest 99% of people who use UDS and HD Wax together get on fine, the 1% that have a compatibility issue just need to buff it off a second time a few hours later. The only issue is that the surface can appear slightly hazy after 24 hrs, it is just the wax sitting strangely on the UDS, but a buff fixes it.


----------

